# Detroit Lakes Area



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

How much ice is out on the lakes round Detroit Lakes\Vergas? I've seen houses last week, but haven't been out myself yet. Specifically Big\Little DL, Sallie, Mellisa, Weimer, Rose...


----------



## doubledown (Jun 18, 2009)

I would guess anywhere from 9-13", depending upon the size of the lake and other conditions. I was in the middle of Ottertail lake last weekend and there was only 5" in a certain spot, cars and trucks driving all over the lake! Yikes! Just goes to show how much ice conditions can vary.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey doubldown, how'd you do on Ottertail? We'll be moving our house out there in a couple weeks when the ice gets a bit thicker and we can get the truck out there (grandpa doesn't have a four wheeler). That's my favorite lake to fish! Grew up on OT during the summer as my grandpa had and my uncles have cabins on the lake. Quite a lot of water, but still a fun lake to fish because you never know what you're going to catch :beer:


----------

